# Vi sono soldi per cibo e caramelle nel portafoglio



## LuchoKpo

Buenas!!!!

A ver si estoy en lo cierto o mas bien equivocado. De la siguiente frase en italiano:

*Vi sono soldi per cibo e caramelle nel portafoglio.*

Es correcto que yo la traduzca así?:

*Tienen (teneis) dinero para la comida y los caramelos en la billetera.*

Saludos.


----------



## MOMO2

La frase no está bien escrita. Contrólala por favor.
Adivino que fuera
Ci (pero vi también es correcto) sono soldi per il cibo e le caramelle nel portafogli. Sigue sonando rara. Un italiano construiría la frase de la siguiente manera:
Nel portafogli c'è denaro per il cibo e per le caramelle.
La traducción sería: En la cartera hay dinero (suficiente) para comida y caramelos.


----------



## gatogab

La traducción sería: En la billetera hay dinero (suficiente) para comida y caramelos.



Può andare?


> _Ci _sono _dei_ soldi per cibo e caramelle nel portafoglio.


----------



## 0scar

La billetera es la chiquita de bolsillo. En España también le dicen cartera, creo.

Portafoglio es el portafolio o cartera (cartera grande de ejecutivo o escolar).


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> La billetera es la chiquita de bolsillo. En España también le dicen cartera, creo.
> 
> Portafoglio es el portafolio o cartera (cartera grande de ejecutivo o escolar).


 
*Billetera*

*Portafoglio*


----------



## 0scar

Ya veo, _portafoglio_  generalmente es  la  billetera y el  portafolios _cartella_. Sin embargo _portafoglio,_ en el sentido figurado o real, de un ministro o de un  inversor, es el grande porta papeles.


----------



## honeyheart

En italiano, ¿es "*il portafoglio*" o "*il portafogli*"? Buscando en Google aparece el mismo objeto para ambas palabras, ¿cuál es la correcta?


----------



## Neuromante

Sí que se le dice cartera, de hecho es lo normal. Pero en realidad son cosas distinta, lo que pasa es que casi nadie lleva una "billetera" sino una "cartera con billetera". Así puedes llevar los carnet, las tarjetas, las fotos, una agenda con teléfono, las facturas de compras, etc.


Es decir: En la frase de la duda diríamos "cartera" simplemente porque no usamos billeteras. Igual que decimos "Pásate mañana por mi casa" y no "pásate mañana por mi iglú"


----------



## LuchoKpo

MOMO2 said:


> La frase no está bien escrita. Contrólala por favor.
> Adivino que fuera
> 
> 
> Bueno amigo, discúlpeme pero así estaba escrita la frase, tal como estaba escrita así la coloqué.


----------



## Neuromante

¿De donde la sacaste? Quizás el contexto explique eso. O quizás el significado es completamente distinto al que a simple vista parece que tiene, muchas veces pasa eso con las traducciones


----------



## chlapec

La frase parece tener un sentido cómico, con una inversión de la función del dinero y los caramelos propuesta a propósito: "te comes el dinero y en la cartera tienes caramelos", como si fuese un lapsus linguae. Sólo hace falta un poco de imaginación...


----------



## gatogab

Yo, sin la más mínima imaginación, leo que hay dinero para comida y caramelos en la billetera, pero parece mal escrito en italiano, por lo que hice la pregunta en el foro _solo italiano._


----------



## chlapec

gatogab said:


> Yo, sin la más mínima imaginación, leo que hay dinero para comida y caramelos en la billetera, pero parece mal escrito en italiano, por lo que hice la pregunta en el foro _solo italiano._


 
A lo mejor es que yo tengo *demasiada*.


----------



## Neuromante

Puede ser que tenga varias partidas de dinero y en la cartera tenga una dedicada a la compra de comida y caramelos.


Aunque es raro eso de mezclar la comida y los caramelos. Por eso digo que hace falta el contexto


----------



## ElFrikiChino

No. Simplemente quiere decir que en la cartera hay (bastante) dinero para comprar comida y caramelos.
Suena rara porque nadie la diría así en italiano. Suena como si un patrón dejara un mensaje a su secretaria. Si fuera una madre escribiéndole a su hijo, estaría escrita de manera un poco diferente.

Por lo que refiere al "portafogli" de un ministro, el "portafogli" quiere decir que el ministerio tiene un presupuesto, y por lo tanto puede "gastar" dinero para hacer lo que le concierne. En Italia hay también unos ministerios *senza portafogli* (Igualdad, Ministerio para las relaciones entre Parlamento y Gobierno y otros). Estos no tiene un edificio suyo, los ministros trabajan en el edificio del Presidente del Gobierno, y no tienen presupuesto, usan el dinero de la Presidencia del Gobierno


----------



## lizzie86

Yo estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice elfrikichino. Esta expresion se puede utilizar, no es incorrecta. "Vi" es un pronombre formal. Solo lo utilizan las personas que quieren hablar un italiano formal y un poco antiguo.
En italiano yo diria: "Nel portafoglio ci sono soldi a sufficienza per cibo e caramelle".


----------

